# Moto G4 Plus or Redmi Note 3 or Lenovo ZUK Z2 or One plus 2



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2016)

Hi, have sorted our these mobiles. Which one would be a good choice ?
Moto G4 Plus or Redmi Note 3 or Lenovo ZUK Z2 or One plus 2


----------



## Minion (May 29, 2016)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi, have sorted our these mobiles. Which one would be a good choice ?
> Moto G4 Plus or Redmi Note 3 or Lenovo ZUK Z2 or One plus 2



Wait for one plus 3 and Zenphone 3.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 30, 2016)

Release dates ?


----------



## Minion (May 30, 2016)

bubusam13 said:


> Release dates ?



Zenphone 3 today only and one plus 3 on june.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2016)

Zenfone 3 much disappoint. 

Still using sd617/sd625


----------



## Aakarshan (May 30, 2016)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi, have sorted our these mobiles. Which one would be a good choice ?
> Moto G4 Plus or Redmi Note 3 or Lenovo ZUK Z2 or One plus 2



Zuk Z2? You can wait 1 year for it to come in indian matkets.
Don't waste your money on these mobiles.Redmi Note 3 does heats up under pressure, buy a phone which is highly optimized.like zuk z1.At the end you will be getting a fine performance without skipping a beat.Sd 801 can beat the **** out of tge sd 617 and 625.


----------



## t2mr (May 30, 2016)

I have used both Redmi Note 3 and G4 Plus. And if you want an overall better phone with great camera, G4 Plus is an ideal choice... 

You can watch my review of both the phones here:

Redmi Note 3

Xiaomi Redmi Note 3: Unboxing and Hands on Review - YouTub

Moto G4 Plus

Moto G4 Plus (2016) Review: Better than ever! - YouTub


----------



## vikas tanwar (May 31, 2016)

In my opinion Moto G Plus is the best smartphone in the Motorola series I just say that All Indian's loves Motorola's moto line of mobile Strong sales of the Moto G series have helped Motorola to secure a solid a dependable balance in the Indian business sector. Among all the smartphones under the Moto brand, the Moto G arrangement has been the most prevalent. As we would like to think, Moto G cell phones have constantly struck a decent harmony amongst components and cost.


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2016)

vikas tanwar said:


> In my opinion Moto G Plus is the best smartphone in the Motorola series I just say that All Indian's loves Motorola's moto line of mobile Strong sales of the Moto G series have helped Motorola to secure a solid a dependable balance in the Indian business sector. Among all the smartphones under the Moto brand, the Moto G arrangement has been the most prevalent. As we would like to think, Moto G cell phones have constantly struck a decent harmony amongst components and cost.



What ? No. G4 is ****


----------



## Minion (May 31, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Zenfone 3 much disappoint.
> 
> Still using sd617/sd625



Yeah it turned out crap.

- - - Updated - - -



vikas tanwar said:


> In my opinion Moto G Plus is the best smartphone in the Motorola series I just say that All Indian's loves Motorola's moto line of mobile Strong sales of the Moto G series have helped Motorola to secure a solid a dependable balance in the Indian business sector. Among all the smartphones under the Moto brand, the Moto G arrangement has been the most prevalent. As we would like to think, Moto G cell phones have constantly struck a decent harmony amongst components and cost.



Moto used to be great but not any more.


----------



## soniya sag (Jun 2, 2016)

I would prefer Zuk z2 , more Ram , faster processor , more storage capacity, OIS (optical image stabilization) support , decent camera quality, highly customizable Cyanogen OS , bigger battery 4100 mah with fastest charger of 24 watt.


----------



## sharansingh (Jul 7, 2016)

I suggest you to go for G4 , its awesome phone with such a affordable price. Most of all it have pure Android experience without any additional UI. Go for G4


----------

